# New Upstar P32ETW 32" LCD won't turn on



## foreverlaur

I bought a brand new Upstar LCD TV. I took it out of the box, set it up, plugged it in, hooked it up to the blu-ray and cable box and hit POWER and got nothing. I figured the outlet worked since the cable box was on so I switched them around and the cable box still worked, but not the TV. The indicator light is supposed to be red when off and green when on - it's also not lighting up at all. Any ideas? :sad:

I'm in OH and I'd really like to watch the Cincinnati Reds game tomorrow :angel:


----------



## JMPC

Return it, it doesn't sound like it's working properly.


----------



## Libbey

I had the same problem with my new Upstar TV yesterday. I found that if I turned the TV on at the TV itself then the remote started working. I hope that works for you.


----------



## foreverlaur

I took it to another room and plugged it in. It turned on fine. I took it back to the original outlet and it turned on fine. Bizarre.


----------

